# Samsung S3 4.3 update



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all,

Over Christmas I got an update for my phone. It is now running 4.3. I must say what a load of crap. It's so slow now, everything I open up takes ages to do, even opening the phone book takes some time.

It now doesn't connect to my car over bluetooth either which is really p***ing me off.

Has anyone else had this problem? I have called samsung and all they did was logged the call, asked what car I had and said I will have to wait for the next update which I think is p*** poor, after all they have messed my phone up.

Has anyone had this or know a fix...and please don't say get an iphone!:thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope, my S3 is as brilliant as ever and connects fine to the Bluetooth in my Freelander. :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Nope, my S3 is as brilliant as ever and connects fine to the Bluetooth in my Freelander. :thumb:


Hi, Ok thanks for that, rub it why don't you lol. From what I understand is, it only seems to be messing up some phones and not just S3's


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

:lol:

I was sceptical about updating at first after hearing of problems caused by the new update. But glad I did now. :thumb:

Maybe there is a way to restore the previous version?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

An update to 4.3? 

Shouldn't it have been 4.4 Kit Kat?

Either way it does look as if something has gone wrong. 

Did the update come from Samsung or your network provider?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine came from Samsung. My friend has the same phone and we both have no issues with the new version.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Kerr said:


> An update to 4.3?
> 
> Shouldn't it have been 4.4 Kit Kat?
> 
> ...


4.4 Kit kat is only on the new phones such as S4 and Nexus, it also depends on your provider, I think. As for where the update came from, god knows!:wall:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Chrisr1806 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was sceptical about updating at first after hearing of problems caused by the new update. But glad I did now. :thumb:
> 
> Maybe there is a way to restore the previous version?


I was told that I can get a "factory reset" from a shop, but this clears everything off of the phone including and "usefull updates". It is such a pain doing this as it takes for ever to get it back to how you have it setup in the first place.:devil:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the 4.3 update a while ago and everything seems fine, that is, no better no worse, on O2 with a S4, and yeah, where the update came from I have not a Scooby!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Richrush said:


> 4.4 Kit kat is only on the new phones such as S4 and Nexus, it also depends on your provider, I think. As for where the update came from, god knows!:wall:


Just reading 4.4 is due for the S3 in March. Again it will depend on your network when you get it.


----------



## TomH01 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have 4.3 on my S3 and at first it was draining the battery quickly, I did a factory reset and now it's fine, connects to the car bluetooth with no problems, I always do a factory reset after a major update.


----------



## CTSCraig (Apr 30, 2013)

My S3 is fine after 4.3 update. No issues.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

MrsSfstu updated her s3 over christmas and although i think it's slower now at opening up and doing stuff, she doesn't seem to notice/mind...

also, it's changed the size of the thumbnail pics in the gallery when you enter a folder, where you used to be able to choose the size of the thumbnails, or have the spiral etc there now just med size, which is annoying as there are less displayed on the page...

anyone had this problem?
rgds stu


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

sfstu said:


> MrsSfstu updated her s3 over christmas and although i think it's slower now at opening up and doing stuff, she doesn't seem to notice/mind...
> 
> also, it's changed the size of the thumbnail pics in the gallery when you enter a folder, where you used to be able to choose the size of the thumbnails, or have the spiral etc there now just med size, which is annoying as there are less displayed on the page...
> 
> ...


Yes me to, why do they make things worse. I called vodafone today about the problems and they want me to send the phone off to then for a check or reset. That's not going to happen.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Richrush said:


> Yes me to, why do they make things worse. I called vodafone today about the problems and they want me to send the phone off to then for a check or reset. That's not going to happen.


we're both with vodafone too, and neither will we be sending hers back for re-setting...

the only thing bothering her with the update tbh, is the thumbnail sizing changing...i don't know why you can't just have the option to roll back the update to it's previous one...:wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My other half is on Vodafone and she was saying hers isn't right either.

Might be the bloatware Vodafone add on.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Did the 4.3 update on my xperia z and had nothing but aggro. Eventually did a system restore and everything worked fine on the update 

But as said 4.4 is due in March.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Kerr said:


> My other half is on Vodafone and she was saying hers isn't right either.
> 
> Might be the bloatware Vodafone add on.


Might be but mine was ok before the last update.
Think I will be going for a Nexus 5 next, it has none of the s*it that vodafone puts on them.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Richrush said:


> Might be but mine was ok before the last update.
> Think I will be going for a Nexus 5 next, it has none of the s*it that vodafone puts on them.


Nexus phones are great.

You can get phones from phones4u, Car phone warehouse etc that don't have all the network added bloatware.

Some really kill the phone. Really unnecessary.


----------



## CTSCraig (Apr 30, 2013)

Forgot to mention mine is vodafone, and again no issues. Agree the thumbnail thing is annoying though!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

mine ran poor for the first couple of days then all by itself it sorted itself out somehow? its fine again


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

vodafone as well by the way ^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

4.3 is ok on note 3 no probs so far


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

I thought it was just me, S3 on Vodafone. Shocking performance after update, freezing, lagging, not ringing on calls. I gave up trying to use the camera the other day, Would have been quicker to go back in the house and get a real camera. Factory reset made no improvement.

Looking forward to an update that will address these issues as it seems im not the only one having them.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I thought my S3 is now a bit faster after the update. I haven't tried connecting it it to the car after the update, I will check and update here.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok just a little update on the above problem, Android 4.3

So while messing around with my phone a found the problem, it now connects to my car...at last. Just a point, Samsung or Vodafone couldn't help me, both blamed each other for the fault, which turned out to be just a setting. I'm not impressed with either.

So in order to make out going calls via the cars Bluetooth do the following

Setting
My device
Call
Call accessories
Outgoing call conditions
Then select Even when device is locked.

This should now let you make out going calls

Hopes this helps someone.


----------

